# Rafter tail rot



## jcmarco74

While cleaning my gutters I noticed that the rafter tails on the end of my roof are rotting.  I have found some web pages refering to epoxies that can be used to fix the porblem. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## 1stHomeOwner

I think i also have this problem. My gutters are starting to sag and one just fell today. the fascia board is rotten and i'm guessing the rafter behind them is rotten too.
     I was wandering, should i cut some 2x4 segments about 2' long and cut the angle on the end; then nail them into the existing rafter; then hang my fascia board? if so, how do i secure the fascia board with out splitting the 2x4's...long screws with predrilled holes?


----------



## pike

I've done this professionally, as a renovator and the only reasonable method for me is to laminate pressure treated 2x4 's or ripped 2x6's onto the tips after treating them with the green end-cut  preservative I use on decks. It's not for  the faint of heart, really should be done on a scaffold to get it right and put on new fascia and forget about it for 20 years.


----------



## PaulJ

What exactly are rafter tails?

The roof overhangs a little and the boards at the very end of the roof have some rotting. They look fairly hard to tear out and replace. Is it a must or as listed can I apply some treatment to them?

What is causing this as well? It seems the gutters are doing their jobs fine.


----------



## Square Eye

I just spent the last 2 weeks replacing rafter tails on a house between rain days and other distractions. Rent some scaffolding?, good idea. I rented 2 bucks. Peeled back the roof and made my splices in the attic spaces. I had to brace to the joists and gusset everything. 

The best prevention I know of is to use *wide* drip edge, and aluminum fascia. Even without gutters, this will keep the water away from the wood.

Tom in KY, 68 degrees last week and an inch of snow last night....?


----------

